# Angeln Venezuela



## Kvalheimfritid (25. Oktober 2006)

Wir fahren Anfang November nach Venezuela und Isla de la Margaretha und ich frage mich falls jemand dort geangelt haben? Alle Tipps werden gern entgegengenommen.
:m


----------



## donlotis (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln Venezuela*

Hallo,

ich war zwar noch nicht auf der Isla Margarita, aber ich habe schon an der venezolanischen und kolumbianischen Küste dort gefischt. Theoretisch hat man dort recht viele Möglichkeiten: 'Brandungsangeln' vom Strand (auch mit Pose), Spinnfischen an Stränden, Light Trolling und Big Game Fishing. In welche Richtung hattest Du denn gedacht? Ich habe immer vom Strand/Felsen aus geangelt (Köder: Fetzen, Krabben, Tintenfisch) und gespinnert. Vor kurzem habe ich in einer dänischen Angelzeitschrift gesehen, dass einige dänische Hardcore-Fliegenfischer auf der Isla M. auch mit großen Streamern sehr schöne Fische fangen, alles in Strandnähe.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Kvalheimfritid (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln Venezuela*

Hallo Nochmals!

Danke für dein antwort. Hmmm wir haben kein deutliches plan für unsere reise - ich wollte nur høren falls es Tipps gab. Ich vermute es ist am einfachsten ein boot mit Kapitæn zu mieten. Sonst gibt es sicher genügend mit tauchen, Surfing und andre Aktivitæten....  

Best Grüsse aus Hordaland (REGEN +9 wenig Wind)


----------

